# Elephant Insurance Query



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello guys,

Well im getting ever so close now to buying a skyline R32 GTR.

This brings me on to ask does anyone insure with Elephant.co.uk? Im 23 with 3 years no claims bonus with my advanced driving licence. Spoke to them over the phone and they have told me that they cannot insure under 25's on this vehicle. 

If any of the 'younguns' can help me out with who they are with and prices will be grand


----------



## Benji406V6Coupé (Aug 20, 2007)

A plan, Greenlight, or Flux would be my first ports of call, get quotes, then call them all back and play them off one another.

Cheers, Ben.


----------



## UK_SPAWN (Nov 25, 2007)

trade policy, with a maximum indemnity value that exceeds that of your car and mods, ie 15,000 . then you have one policy , drive any car with owner permission, up-to that value. 

Im 22, paid £3,000 with no NCB, and only had licence 3 years. went from pug 306TDi, to scooby WRX STi, to skyline GTR 600 BHP, no claims or convictions  , belive it of not, having previously owned a high performanec car, will help convince the insurers that you wont crash... much.

every company that wasn't a trade policy said "NO" to me. because im 22 with 600bhp, whereas a trade policy mentions nothing about modifications etc and only covers the value of the maximum indemnity.

hope that helps.


----------



## M1KEYS (Nov 8, 2007)

I am insured with elephant on my 33 GTR since i was 21!! Do it through the internet, comes out cheaper aswell!! LOL


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Joining the GTROC also knocks a good few quid off too.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi mate
Give insurance factory a call: Cheap car insurance, van insurance, taxi insurance plus many other products from Insurance Factory
for me, at 24 on a R34 its 2300, which isn't too bad. Helpful bunch there too. 

James.


----------

